
"How Hackers Work" - terpua
http://computer.howstuffworks.com/hacker.htm
======
omouse
They were off to a good start...

 _A hacker was a programmer -- someone who hacked out computer code. Hackers
were visionaries who could see new ways to use computers, creating programs
that no one else could conceive. They were the pioneers of the computer
industry, building everything from small applications to operating systems._

Then the rest of it went to hell. They called yahoo mashup developers hackers!
Big WTF. At least Stallman and Wozniak were mentioned as famous hackers.

~~~
ptn
"A hacker is someone who hacks"... bah.

